# errore in compilazione go durante upgrade

## drudox

Come da titolo questo e` il build.log : 

http://dpaste.com/1PG5XFC

----------

## sabayonino

Domanda :

Stai compilando in RAM e/o anche con CCACHE ?

```
FEATURES="-ccache" emerge ...
```

----------

## drudox

non penso :

 questo il mio fstab:

```
/dev/sda3       /               ext4      defaults        0 1

/dev/sda5               none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sda2      /home           ext4            defaults        0 2 

/dev/sda4      /opt            ext4            defaults        0 2 

/dev/sdb5               /media/data     ext4            defaults        0 2

#/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0
```

----------

## sabayonino

L'fstab non centra nulla.

sono delle impostazioni di portage

----------

## drudox

questo e` il mio make.conf :

```
ghirtoo /home/marco # cat /etc/portage/make.conf 

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

#COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu" 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y --ask y --verbose y"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

LINGUAS="en it"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" 

USE="X pulseaudio nvidia opengl threads -bindist -postgres"

# NOTE: This stage was built with the bindist Use flag enabled

#PORTDIR="/var/db/repos/gentoo"

#DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

#PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

# This sets the language of build output to English.

# Please keep this setting intact when reporting bugs.

LC_MESSAGES=C

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"
```

e il comano emerge --info mi da questo :

http://dpaste.com/37S4NGR

----------

## sabayonino

Uhm , potrebbe essere simile a questo ?

----------

## drudox

no ho messo in package use la flag gccgo per go .. ma la compilazione fallisce allo stesso modo

----------

## sabayonino

veramente il post linkato indica di disabilitarli

----------

## drudox

no ho messo :

dev-lang/go -gccgo

ma stesso errore

----------

## drudox

un piccolo up ... nessun idea ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
runtime: mlock of signal stack failed: 12

runtime: increase the mlock limit (ulimit -l) or

runtime: update your kernel to 5.3.15+, 5.4.2+, or 5.5+

fatal error: mlock failed
```

Sembra un errore conoscito , o segui quello che dice il messaggio o rimetti go-1.13.8 (ultima versione stabile)

EDIT: c'e' anche un bug a stato risolto dove avevano apportato un messaggio nella version 1.14 ma questo check non esiste piu' per la 1.14.1 (ho postato un commento).

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il kernel 5.4.28 ora e' stabile quindi puoi aggiornare a quello.

----------

